# Help - complete blank



## Jennifer1013 (Jan 29, 2009)

A patient with over 2 hours of critical care and I am at a complete blank.  When you bill a 99291 with 99292 do you use a 25 modifier?  Confusing myself with the "separetely & identifiable E&M".

Thank you.


----------



## dmaec (Jan 29, 2009)

no, the 99292 is an "add-on" code... no modifier needed...
so you should have 99291 x1 & 99292 x2 (documentation supporting the 2 hours of service (120minutes)


----------



## Jennifer1013 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Duh*

Thanks..I hate the days when you just can't process it all!  UGH!!


----------



## dmaec (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL... yeah, me too!


----------

